# APB Progression thread



## V Achyuthan (Mar 29, 2022)

Today's Best 
Single = 8.59
Mo3 = 11.64
Ao5 = 11.87
Ao12 = 12.75
Ao25 = 12.95
Ao50 = 13.25


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 30, 2022)

Did some OH APB solves today
Today's Best
Single = 18.92
Mo3 = 20.65
Ao5 = 22.37
Ao12 = 23.94
Ao25 = 24.70
Ao50 = 25.79


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 31, 2022)

Really getting into OH lol. 
Today's Best 
Single = 13.42
Mo3 = 20.79
Ao5 = 21.96
Ao12 = 22.77
Ao25 = 23.62
Ao50 = 24.12
I am averaging a whole second faster than yesterday. Very lucky to get that 13.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 1, 2022)

Today's Best (OH)
Single = 15.41
Mo3 = 19.65
Ao5 = 20.17
Ao12 = 21.27
Ao25 = 21.81
Ao50 = 22.12
Ao100 = 22.90

I am Sub-23. LETSSSSSSSSSS GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 1, 2022)

Today's Best (2H)
Single = 8.29
Ao5 = 11.40
Ao12 = 12.26
Ao25 = 12.64
Ao50 = 12.83
Ao100 = 13.03
Almost Sub-13. Nicee!!!!!!!!!!

Edit - Just got a 12.97 Ao100. I am finally sub-13. Let's GOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 2, 2022)

Today's Best (2H)
Single = 8.41 
Mo3 = 9.84
Ao5 = 10.40
Ao12 = 11.40
Ao25 = 12.26
Ao50 = 12.65


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 4, 2022)

Couldn't do any solves yesterday.
Today's Best (2H)
Single = 9.50
Mo3 = 10.95
Ao5 = 11.40
Ao12 = 11.98
Ao25 = 12.25
Ao50 = 12.38


----------

